# bad credit record



## lalabobo (26 Jan 2009)

Hi there,
I got a credit report off the icb and i have some missed payments on loans that have since been cleared,I have a credit card that is over the limit and I am struggling to pay back as I am unemployed but I have never missed a payment, can you tell me if I am going to have a really hard time trying to get a mortgage in the future when I am in permanent employment? I applied for credit for a tv recently and was declined so this is what prompted me to check my credit record.
Thanks


----------



## PaddyW (26 Jan 2009)

You are going to have to keep your debts up to date from now on. You stay on ICB record for five years after the debt has been cleared, as far as I know.


----------



## cazmayo (27 Feb 2009)

Hi ya,

Well in the future when you do go looking for a mortgage, I would state your financial difficulties where due to unemployment, but where cleared up.  People do get sick, lose their jobs and thus if you can maintain a good record in the meantime.

Hope you get a job soon.  People that have never been out of work are struggling so do the best you can.

Kind Regards
Caroline


----------

